# Rockwell/sheriff incident



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

I was fishing off of the bridge by the pump house on Ravenna rd. tonight and around 10pm a sheriff stopped and told me that I was trespassing. He was not an ass about it at all. Very nice guy in fact. I tried to reason with him and asked him how the city of crackron owns the bridge but he was not having it at all. He said he will be letting everyone know he sees there. Just thought I'd let everyone know. I would like to get the input of a warden on this topic if at all possible, I've always heard that was a legal spot to fish. I'd really like to avoid those fancy shiny bracelets.


----------



## Fish'n what bites (May 31, 2012)

You're putting a line into an crAkron watershed. Regardless of who's property you're on Akron controls use of the water and Portage county sheriffs can enforce the rule. But it would be nice to know if Akron is paying them to do so or if they have a jurisdiction agreement. Bottom line is your standing on Portage county land which the cops can enforce and you're putting a line in Akron property which apparently is no legal. Can't see much of a fight being win here though I don't agree with it.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I've been fishing Lake Rockwell for 40+ years and have lived there the past 25. I have never heard of anyone being told they could not fish there. I'll make some calls today and get some answers for you...............Mark


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

if i had a question on this matter i would call odnr district three portage lakes thay my be abele to anser your questions on the matter,just sayin


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The ODNR has nothing to do with state or local roadways. I spoke with someone from Akron this morning regarding fishermen and the pumphouse bridge but couldn't get a direct answer. I'll call the sheriff's office tomorrow to see if they can help with any kind of information about this...........Mark


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

The city of Akron owns the actual property of lake Rockwell, but in fact lake Rockwell is not within the actual city limits of Akron. Therefore the law enforcement agency that has jurisdiction of the city or county the property is in....they have the right to enforce the laws of that physical jurisdiction.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

City of Akron Watershed Rangers do not have enforcement jurisdiction on roads or bridges., Legal measures as such fall within the local, authorized law enforcement agencies including Portage County Sheriff, Brady Lake Sheriff, State Highway Patrol, Streetsboro Police, Kent Police, etc.

Contact Water Supply Mgmt, Akron Law Dept., Portage County Sheriff and ODNR for further clarification.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

it sounds like portage county law enforcement agencies have concurrent jurisdiction over the lake rockwell area.


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

I've been an Akron Police Officer for 11 years and not once have we ever went to Lake Rockwell for any enforcement in that time. It's considered private property with public access with stipulations.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

Lake Rockwell Reservoir is the primary source of Akrons drinking water supply. Because of its importance, this area is highly restricted. There is absolutely no trespassing, no fishing or recreation permitted at Lake Rockwell at any time. Recreation is outside the fenced in area for hiking/walking/running. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

fish-on! said:


> Lake Rockwell Reservoir is the primary source of Akrons drinking water supply. Because of its importance, this area is highly restricted. There is absolutely no trespassing, no fishing or recreation permitted at Lake Rockwell at any time. Recreation is outside the fenced in area for hiking/walking/running.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


According to the guy He was fishing the Pump House off Ravenna Road which actually the Cuyahoga River. Also if you look at it at the Google Earth picture there is a fence. I would hope he was outside of the fence.


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

I think there should be a lottery once a year to fish regulated reservoirs, such as Rockwell, barberton reservoir, lake Dorothy and so forth...I don't see how just a few responsible anglers would do any harm.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for your help everyone I really do appreciate it. I was fishing on the outside of the fence in the cuyahoga off of the bridge. I was planning on putting my kayak in there later this week before all of this happened. John do you know if that would be okay?
( I do not trespass on private property and am a respectful fishermen, I pick up all of the other d-bags trash every time I go fishing regardless of location.) I wouldn't be in the actual lake and I would be fishing down stream on my way down the river. Last time I was there I was told by another fishermen that I could also fish under the train tracks because it was the railroads property but I didn't want to chance it. .... Thank you for your help everyone!


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

And I don't see how the cuyahoga river is Akrons property. Sorry just ranting


----------



## fish-on! (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah Akron also owns several acres in an island area in Cuyahoga Falls where Ascot Parkway is located. Strange


----------



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

Always a bunch of bs about this place. I say just let big brother have their way and just not fish Rockwell. All the members of this site should put their money together and buy a nice piece of land with a lake or pond on it and stock it. Put a 15ft fence up around the entire property, and have a gate with security cards to get owners/members in. Catch and release only....


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

fish-on! said:


> Lake Rockwell Reservoir is the primary source of Akrons drinking water supply. Because of its importance, this area is highly restricted. There is absolutely no trespassing, no fishing or recreation permitted at Lake Rockwell at any time. Recreation is outside the fenced in area for hiking/walking/running.


But, while protecting their drinking water from anyone getting close, they pollute the same river downstream of their city from the poop plant and numerous CSOs throughout the city. That's what makes the access restrictions of Rockwell more frustrating than other cities water supplies.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Steel, I don't follow your argument. Are you saying there is something wrong with protecting the drinking water of hundreds of thousands of people? 

I agree that CSO's are a problem, but they are, being addressed...even of it is slow progress. (No one wants to pony up the big $, just kick the can to their kids and let them spend 2x big $)

The WWTP discharge argument is weak....just about every city or village the river passes through discharges its treated wastewater into the river....no different than any other river in a reasonably populated area including those stocked with steelhead.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

I would like to know what the difference between Ladue and Rockwell is? They are both Akron water. Ladue has plenty of fishing and hunting but Rockwell is locked up tighter than area 51. What gives? Isn't Eastbranch also Akron water?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I believe what Steel Cranium was saying is that Crackron makes very sure the Cuyahoga is nice and clean entering Crackron, but they could give hoot less about the water that leaves their city heading downstream for the rest of us.
Most cities do have treatment plants that were built _after_ WWII, unlike Akron.
Years back, the EPA busted them for not letting _*any water*_ out of Rockwell
during a dry summer. They literally shut off the Cuyahoga for their own use - the only thing feeding the Hoga was their sewer discharge. That *is not* 
like any other city.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Ahh, too funny another post turned b!?$) session. last time I checked poop don't burn on water lol. I live in crackron and do not agree with the political bs in this fine city. They spend money on blighted neighbor hoods and kiss big business butt. Working famillies get to foot the bill for the new sewer projects just like in other cities. There are reports that the river is getting cleaner. I seem to have read something a while back about someone suing for high water mark rights for public access a while back. Not heard any more since.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I must agree that the river is definitely cleaner than it used to be.
The lower sections actually started getting better after the big tire plants in Akron closed. After Harshaw Chemical closed on Harvard. After most steel mills except one idled. etc., etc.


----------



## BG22 (Jul 25, 2013)

I was recently fishing the Route 14 bridge, as I've heard and seen others do for years. A Streetsboro police officer politely informed us it was off limits and asked us to leave. I informed him it was fairly confident that it was one of three spots to legally fish Rockwell. He looked into further and could not confirm or deny. He ended up calling the officer in charge that night and decided it was okay for us to stay since there were no signs posted explicitly stating there was to be no fishing in the area. He did say though he was attempting to warn us and that the park rangers had jurisdiction to enforce the trespassing/no fishing laws in the area around Rockwell.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I fished the rte 14 bridge a bunch, never an issue. Icebucketjohn is the ranger. Unless smtg changed it's fine. Just stay within the guardrail was the rule I was told as that is state property, no jurisdiction for Akron there.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

